# Wall Park Holiday Village, Brixham, Devon, March 09



## Scrub2000

Not massive in the picture inspiring front but urbex all the same.

Went with Spikey. I had heard this park had closed so thought it was worth a reccee. 

http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/news/30-threat-holiday-village/article-524912-detail/article.html

Tried the main entrance but Spikey soon spotted security and a nice shiny new car. Evasive manoeuvres required. 

Pretty good fun dodging the security hut as we went about. Not loads to see, once you had seen one chalet you had seen them all. Bar some had double glazed doors and others didn't....... 

Pics:







'scuse the reflection










Everything looked like this..





Found a very sorry crazy golf course, probs the worst I've seen - so had to do a group shot to make it a bit more intersting















Not sure what ran on this course, appaling surface...





Beast of a climbing wall with dodgy floors





Of course another group shot in this





Empty on-site pub





Shhhh, tis security





Cheers


----------



## Badoosh

Cool place, looked a nice day for it too!


----------



## Weeto

Iv done some jobs at this place when it was open the tack is fo quad bikes
tbh looks exactly as it did befoe it closed down its ex pontins.


----------



## spikey

Cool Site dunno if i wouldn't want a hols there thought !

oh and the slide was fun toooooo 




































Couldnt get the shot anywider was sat on top of herris fencing


----------



## spacepunk

Looks like a nice relaxed explore, great pics.


----------



## smileysal

Excellent pics mate, not seen here since 1991 when I was working at a holiday camp up the road in Paignton. The chalets needed major upgraded when we went across, (used to get a pass to watch the *cough* entertainment on their cabaret nights, as they had different cabarets to us, so made a change. 

Those chalets with the posh doors and double glazing were the Club class chalets, nicer ones looking at them than ours were. I see you went in the Queen Vic pub lol, did you manage to get into the main ballroom? 

Good pics and good work mate,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## escortmad79

I delivered here a few times when I was living down there.

Wonder if this will suffer the same fate as The Dolphin holiday camp (Also ex Pontins)!


----------



## zimbob

That's a nice find 

Loads of stuff to misbehave on too 

Good work!


----------



## Mr Sam

gawd dam them boring so and so's blocking the climbing wall

ill be going up


----------



## Richard Davies

The chalet kitchen units are similar to the ones my parents had in the 1980s.


----------



## Pincheck

very strange ? the way things aregoing this kind of place could become more popular as we all stay at home


----------



## Kezza

Cool. that pic with all the tyres and rough surface looks like a Quad track! Wicked holiday site if it was!!!!!


----------



## spikey

aye m8 it was a quad track ---- sadly there was no quads left to play on


----------



## craig

hi does anyone know if there is any plans to do anything to the camp? what is security like on the site is it easy to gain access.


----------



## sam1990

I went to one of those once, which had been taken over by an outdoor kids weekend break type company.

Scary stuff, someone forgot their key, and offered to climb through the open window to release the inner door lock, but then declined as i saw the whole wall start to bend outwards under my weight!


----------



## escortmad79

craig said:


> hi does anyone know if there is any plans to do anything to the camp? what is security like on the site is it easy to gain access.


Active with security hut near the main gate.

Plans, who knows? Could become another Dolphin Holiday Camp & become run down, vandalised & torched on a regular basis or could become demo'd & converted into a housing development.

Certainly with the current owners, it'll not reopen as a holiday camp!


----------



## spikey

well not trying to break the site rules --- a few urbex got caught afetr us -- so there defo security -- as for access i cant tell ya on here  pm me or scrub


----------



## mal33bb

*50 white front doors*

Interesting History, Club class chalets you say everybody loves an Upgrade ,Even if your Chalet does have the same front door as fifty other chalets,the place is a Communists dream Holiday ..


----------



## orientfan16

It would be a shame if it becomes another housing development.

Like on of the other posters said, you prob would have thought camps like this would be making more money due to this financial climate. Wonder why it closed!!??


----------



## Timmy

i met my first girl friend here ... very sad to see it shut down  as believe i or not it was a fun place to be at for a week!


----------



## escortmad79

http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/n...r-tourism/article-1365451-detail/article.html

What a surprise!  Said ever since its closure was proposed tat it would become a housing development!

As far as I know Riviera Bay is still operational


----------

